# Catholic League Poised To Go To War With Obama Over Mandatory Birth Control Payments



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Donohue Says 70 Million Of His Voters Ready To Alter Presidential Election*

*NEW YORK (CBSNewYork)* - Catholic leaders upped the ante Monday, threatening to challenge the Obama administration over a provision of the new health care law that would require all employers, including religious institutions, to pay for birth control.
As CBS 2's Marcia Kramer reports, it could affect the presidential elections.
Catholic leaders are furious and determined to harness the voting power of the nation's 70 million Catholic voters to stop a provision of President Barack Obama's new heath car reform bill that will force Catholic schools, hospitals and charities to buy birth control pills, abortion-producing drugs and sterilization coverage for their employees.
"Never before, unprecedented in American history, for the federal government to line up against the Roman Catholic Church," said Catholic League head Bill Donohue.

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/02...-obama-over-mandatory-birth-control-payments/


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

USA TODAY 
*White House to address controversial birth control policy*
USA TODAY - ‎40 minutes ago‎

WASHINGTON (AP) - The White House says it wants to allay the concerns of Catholic church-affiliated employers over a new requirement for them to provide birth control coverage regardless of their religious beliefs.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Boehner to Obama: Reverse *
*Birth Control Policy or We Will*



_AP_

House Speaker John Boehner says Congress will reverse President Obama's new policy - if Obama doesn't do it himself - that requires religious schools and hospitals to provide employees with access to free birth control.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Telegraph.co.uk 
*Some Democrats break from Obama on new contraception policy, as GOP vows to ...*
Fox News - ‎15 minutes ago‎

Some members of President Obama's own party are voicing opposition to his administration's controversial rule that religious schools and hospitals must provide contraceptive coverage for their employees.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.myfoxboston.com/dpp/news...dor-discusses-birth-control-backlash-20120208

*Ray Flynn chimes in........*


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Southern Baptist leader: If Obama mandate isn't changed, Christians will go to jail*

NASHVILLE, TENNESSEE, February 8, 2012, (LifeSiteNews.com) . One of the most influential evangelical leaders in the United States says Christians should go to jail rather than comply with the Obama administration's mandate to provide all contraception, including abortion-inducing drugs, in their health care plans.
Dr. Richard Land, president of the Southern Baptist Convention's Ethics & Religious Liberty Commission (ERLC), told LifeSiteNews.com .we will not comply. with the Dept. of Health and Human Services' mandate requiring religious institutions to cover abortifacient products such as Plan B, Ella, and the IUD.
.We want the law changed, or else we're going to write our letters from the Nashville jail, just like Dr. King wrote his from the Birmingham jail,. Dr. Land said.

http://www.lifesitenews.com/southern-baptist-leader-we-will-not-comply-with-hhs-mandate.html


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Don't worry hes the biggest flipflopping President ever, he will change his "mind".


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Why are we always being told to "embrace and celebrate diversity," except when it involves Christians?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*More Dems Waver, as GOP Attacks Contraceptive Rule*


GOP uses Conservative Political Action Conference to step up attacks on president's contraception policy

*Read Letter From Attorneys General on Contraception Rule*
*House Debates Birth Control Policy*


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

I love it when Odrama steps in a big pile of poo. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

Let's call this what it is.....the government preventing a religion from practicing the basic tenents of their religion.

1st Amendment, anyone?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lord God Obama knows what's best for us and the country. If everyone would just submit to his will and follow his gospel then our lives would be much easier.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

niteowl1970 said:


> Lord God Obama knows what's best for us and the country. If everyone would just submit to his will and follow his gospel then our lives would be much easier.


I know it's a joke, but considering what I've been going through that just pisses me off to no end. Not that you posted it, but that liberal douchebags believe it. I have 4 doctors and 3 NPs all in agreement that I need a procedure that I can't get paid for by insurance because "it's not medically necessary." Despite the fact that if I were on welfare I would most likely get it covered, that it has been shown to work and would be approved if I met one of 3 very limiting criteria (that honestly if I met any of those criteria I'd have bigger problems that the one I'm trying to get treated) and that the longer treatment is delayed the lower full recovery. So for obama and the liberals to be so concerned with forcing people to pay for birth control when it is against their religion really frosts my ass in more ways than one. Especially, since I was recently told by my health care provider that "not everything treatment has to be covered by every health plan" and that I "can always pay out of my own pocket". You know what,she's right. But, that should also apply here. Here's a thought, stay the hell out of my religion since that and my family are all I have left at this point. These folks want free birth control; then, they can find a job with a company that is willing to provide it as part of their insurance package or keep their knees together (which combined with keeping your pecker in your pants is a highly effective option). Oh and by the way, I understand that by screwing with my life and eliminating my last treatment option that would allow me to get well enough to go back to work will likely relegate me to a lifetime of SSDI payments. What these idiots fail to understand is that I will still continue to vote against them.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama announces 'accommodation' on contraception*

Amid a backlash from many Catholics and proponents of religious liberty, President Barack Obama announced Friday that his administration will not require religious institutions like hospitals and universities to provide free contraception to their employees in their health insurance. Speaking to reporters at the White House Friday, Obama offered a compromise that would allow women [...]


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

TPM 
*Video: Sen. Mitch McConnell Supports Banning Birth Control Coverage For Any Reason*
Opposing Views - ‎31 minutes ago‎

Appearing on 'Face the Nation,' Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) said that he supports a bill by Sen Roy Blunt (R-MS) that gives any employer the right to exclude any type of birth control that they find objectionable (video below).


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

"We must respect religion, not endorse it. Of course respect means forcing that religion to go against it's teachings to satisfy US should we deem our beliefs more important than theirs. So, from now on, Jewish Temples will be forced to serve pork and beans at pot luck suppers, Baptist churches will open whiskey bars in their basements and the Catholic Church will have to distribute condoms at all Masses and tithe to Planned Parenthood. Hindus will have a butcher shop in the rear of their Temples and Quakers must now become front line soldiers. 

Muslims will be exempt because we MUST respect diversity."

Barak Obama, at some point in prviate.


----------

